# Somebody is 75 years old today.



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I think Sandra did mention something about it >

:B-fly: ccasion4: Sandra


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Happy birthday Sandra.


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

erneboy said:


> Happy birthday Sandra.


Happy birthday Sandra. Only another seven days for my 76th. Where did that time go??


----------



## Chanmenie (Jan 17, 2019)

Happy Birthday Sandra
and regards to Albert

Mark & Tracy


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Happy Birthday, young lady .....


:smile2: :smile2: :smile2:


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Happy Birthday Sandra put your feet up and enjoy your day.

Terry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Is it true? Or maybe it isn't.?



Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Happy Birthday Sandra:smile2::smile2::smile2:


But you are still almost 2 years behind me, so speed up - or shall I slow down?



Take no notice of Ray - he obviously needs new glasses to read all your 'Thanks'




Geoff XXX


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Happy Birthday Sandra!! Whens the party? XXX


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

KeithChesterfield said:


> Happy Birthday, young lady .....
> 
> /images/MotorhomeFacts_2014/smilies/tango_face_smile.png /images/MotorhomeFacts_2014/smilies/tango_face_smile.png /images/MotorhomeFacts_2014/smilies/tango_face_smile.png


Happy Birthday Sandra (on time this time!)

I love the 'young lady'! It chimes with where we old girls are in our heads!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

raynipper said:


> Is it true? Or maybe it isn't.?
> 
> Ray.


He knows I look about 25 :grin2:

Ok maybe 30 :wink2:

It's a bit of a milestone

3/4 of a century

And it's lovely to have greetings from you all

Special people in my life

Sandra


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Happy Birthday sweet heart.. Mine tomorrow 72..

ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’ll remember you young wippersnapper :kiss:

Sandra


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Many Happy Returns of the Day Sandra.

All the very best for 2019.

Drew & Joyce


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Happy birthday ccasion7:
You should have a glass of wine to celebrate :wink2:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I don't believe it......

I think someone is telling porkies she can only be in her 60's

Lovely lady with "caring nurse" written all the way through every bit of her

And of course an excellent Mum / grand Mum etc a real supporter to all.

We all love her, Albert is a lucky b*****r......

Happy birthday

👋


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Kay

Do you know me at all?

I’ve had several glasses of wine already

I’ve showered and am dressed in my new birthday pyjamas 
Surrounded by flowers and chocolates 

And tonight I’ve cooked 

CONGER EEL 

Well that’s a first and prob a last as I’ve read since it is an endangered species 

But my granddaughters dad sent me a huge steak 

And it was lovely , a really meaty fish

Which I shouldn’t be telling you all 

Give it a miss 

I don’t really do birthdays , another year older , not necessarily wiser 

But it’s so lovely that family and friends celebrate it 

Sandra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

If you dived the shipwrecks around the SW of the UK you would have a massive doubt that conger eels could possibly be endangered...

On one sunken landing craft there must be 100+ of them, some as large as me....

On another wreck at Start Point there is one inside the wreck about the same as a telegraph pole and it swims along inside as you swim along outside "just in case" you decide to venture into it's domain....

No, I did not go inside..... They have backwardly curving teeth so that if you end up with part of your anatomy or kit in the mouth it is VERY difficult to get it out again....

Enjoy the fish - I once opened a friends fridge and a conger eel about 6' long slipped out (it was dead but still slippery) - I jumped about the same distance upwards..... 🤣. 😲. 👀. 🐉 ( closest I can find )


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

One I caught a few years ago in Lyme Bay, over 9' long and 50+ Kilo's. it was released to be caught again.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Happy Birthday Sandraccasion7:ccasion4:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Happy Birthday Sandra!

Hope you have a wonderful day


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Well, was it good ole gall?


Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

*Happy birthday to Ray*

Happy birthday Ray

And many more of them:grin2:

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Oops meant to start a new thread

Sandra


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Belated Happy Birthday, Sandra...🍷💐🎂🎁
.........and Happy Birthday Ray. 🎂🍺🦑🦐🐙

Today there's a significant Birthday for me. My son is 50. He's the second one, first son was 50 in Nov 2017, so I'm getting used to it by now. 


Chris


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Happy Birthday Ray


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Happy, happy, happiest birthday (who said birthdays should only last one day!) Sandra, and Ray and everyone else hovering on the fringe! I knew it was January and looked out for it, but I went "off piste" for a few days and it snuck past me. Sorry!



I also have a soon-to-be-50-year-old son. (Child bride!)


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We have got a 53 year old 

One at 51

One at 50 

And three catching up 46 and 45 (twins)

I’m so a child bride 

A mere slip at 75 

A 25 year old grandchild 

And 10 others 

Sandra


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

A belated Happy Birthday to Sandra & Ray! :kiss::kiss:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We are the wise ones 

Not Ray

He’s far too young 

72 , no a baby >

Enjoy sweetheart 

You’ve time to grow up 

Of course you can’t catch me 

Unless I die first 

Imagine that

We’ve reached a time of life when we can bet on death babe >:grin2:

Sandra


----------

